# Ok, for fun.....How about a Contest or Game



## RJRMINIS (Jan 30, 2007)

*Ok, I was thinking it would be fun to have a contest, or game or something for us donkey forum members, any ideas? Since Valentines is coming up, maybe a picture contest, or something........I have an item I am willing to donate to the winner....Just thought it might be fun to do something, I just don't know what off hand.....*

* :lol: :risa8:




: :risa8: *


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Count me in! I'll put my thinking cap on Michele...[/SIZE]

:new_multi: :risa8: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## Marnie (Jan 31, 2007)

We could each decorate one of our donkeys or mules up in valentine things and post pictures, than all of us vote on the best? Just a thought, it's early here, 5:48, better get my butt off of here and off to work.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2007)

Whatever anyone comes up with , just let me know. :bgrin



: :bgrin :aktion033: Marnie, dont you think its a little (OK--ALOT) COLD :cold: :cold: :cold: :cold: :cold: :cold: :cold:



:



: :cold: :cold: :cold: :cold: :cold: out to be going out there and taking pictures, plus dressing them kiddos up...lol... its a -3 without the windchill, of course we could bring them into the house and dress them :bgrin



: Corinne


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 31, 2007)

I would do the dress up donkey for valentines day :bgrin


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 31, 2007)

*We could have a kiss your donkey/ contest!



:



: LOL Most unique/hilarious picture wins!. :new_rofl: *

*What we could do is post pics by a certain deadline. What do you think? If it is to cold for this we can think of something else. *



***edited to say I had called it "KISS YOUR A...Contest, but it came up butt so I changed to donkey!HAHA)*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL...I COULD DECORATE FAWN....SHE IS SOOOOO FAT AND DOESN'T MOVE TOO FAST.

I AM SURE SHE'LL STAND VERY WELL FOR ME



:

*AND THE "BEST" PART IS....I HAVE A DIGITAL CAMERA NOW :aktion033:

THANKS AGAIN NIK !!!!!

***What we could do is post pics by a certain deadline. What do you think? If it is to cold for this we can think of something else. ***

**THEY CAN BRING THEM INTO THE HOUSE AND PLAY  :bgrin *


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 31, 2007)

oh geez that reminds me i forgot to tell you guys... the other day (when we weren't home of course) Lindsey had Austin in the house!!! my husband was sure



:



:



: when he heard. she was telling us that he came in to the computer with her, then checked out her room, then came back out... she said she watched him very carefully and when he started to raise his tail she held it down and rushed him outside and he pooped on the porch. no sooner had she said that than we found one little "apple" in the living room! she swears he didn't do any in the house, it must have been the dogs grabbing one off the porch and bringing it in.

oh yeah she said she turned the TV on for him but he wasn't interested.

luckily it's warmer here because i am sure my husband would NOT want donkeys in the house :bgrin - not sure they would come up the porch stairs anyway... i was surprised Austin did as they are not real solid and they do wiggle when you walk on them...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2007)

Wouldnt be the first time mine have been in the house :bgrin this is one of my mini mares, who a friends daughter, deceided one day it was too cold outside, so they came in to warm up--(dont go by the date on the pic, believe me we dont have snow in August!!) but it was super bowl Sunday, and we had about 10 friends over when she did this...of course Bob quick put a old rug down ----just in case!!! But we had no "accidents" :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: , she only got as far as the family room, because she would of had to climb 3 steps to get into the kitchen area! Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 31, 2007)

:aktion033: LOL...THAT COULD BE THE FIRST PICTURE-RAMA





BEST INDOOR PICTURE....WE CAN HAVE THREE CONTESTS :aktion033: ONE ...

IN THE KITCHEN...

ON THE COUCH...

AND IN THE BED :bgrin

*SORRY I CAN'T PARTICIPATE...MY GIRLS HAVEN'T LEARNED STAIRS YET



:



: SORRY !


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 31, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]this sounds like fun! i'm up for what ever! :aktion033: Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Terri, THAT picture DONT count :bgrin :no: shes not a donkey! :bgrin little hard for indoor pictures here, we have wood floors, they slip and slide on them :bgrin , other then the family room, and dont think I really want them on the couch, its leather...the bed---hmmmmmmmmm....... come on, lets see your pictures of your horses or donkeys in the house. I know I cant be the only one! Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 31, 2007)

Lindsey didn't take any pictures of Austin and he's not a donkey either :no:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a little filly we are baby sitting for awhile, i have never brought a mini in the house but figured no better time then now



: ! Yes, those are my pajamas :bgrin !


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki, Is that ADORABLE, I think you should just keep that little gal



: and no more babysitting :bgrin . She looks like she fits right in at your house.



: That is a really great picture of both of you.



: Are you serious -  :bgrin -you never brought one of your horses in the house?  :bgrin :new_shocked: this pic gets my vote! Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 31, 2007)

*[SIZE=18pt]Nikki,[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=18pt]That is PRECIOUS! :aktion033: [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=18pt]I LOVE IT...



: [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=18pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, we need to decide a timeframe and maybe start another post for the pics.......everyone has good suggestions, but lets decide something UNIQUE for the picture taking, and it has to be of one of your longears!!!!!!!!!



:

Let's get this figured out so we can start another post and get it under way!!!

How about now through February 11th, and then we can figure out a way to vote for the best or most unique picture. SO we can try to get it all done and Announce the winner on Valentines Day........The I will mail out a surprise for the winner!

What do you think?

:lol:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds good Michele, do you want to post a thread. Everyone grab your cameras!  REMEMBER LONGEARS ONLY, but gosh dang it--I really do like the pic of Nikki :bgrin Michele, on your thread would you tell us on how and what you would like us doing with our donkeys, for the pictures. They can include mules and hinnys. How do you want to vote? Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, I will start a new thread with all the info!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 31, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i figured since it was my first time bringing equine in the house i would start out small



: . i don't think Petunia would have fit through the door anyway :new_shocked: . just thought it was a cute picture



. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 31, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> This is a little filly we are baby sitting for awhile, i have never brought a mini in the house but figured no better time then now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness.. That is way to cute. How did you get that filly to do that for you?? :new_shocked: I could not even think about trying to bring mine in. Well maybe Posie, as so far she will let me do anything at all to her. In fact she walked herself into the barn(No Lead rope) tonight for hubby..He was brave for trying it she has only been here three wks. tom.. The last time Bulldog got out it took 1 hr and a half to catch him..

Very Nice pic of you and the filly, Nikki..



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 31, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]NIKKI...YOU ARE A NUT..LOL :aktion033: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=36pt]YOU KNOW I CAN'T ENTER THE PAGENT....MY GIRLS HAVE TOO HIGH OF HEELS[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks Miniforfaith



: she's my new trick filly...j/k :bgrin . she is a sweetie pie and made herself at home. she picked up a couple dog toys then decided to graze on my carpet  . too funny, the dogs were alittle confused



: . [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]and Teri...you crack me up! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL...I JUST HAD TO LOOK AT THAT PICTURE AGAIN....HOW FUNNY :aktion033:

DID HE SLEEP ON THE COUCH LAST NIGHT?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 1, 2007)

that girl is adorable! and the horse too



:


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 1, 2007)

Nikki,

What a cute picture! That filly is darling - HEY!! Cute pajamas!! My very favorite color!!


----------

